# Energy healer has changed me



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

One of the last posts I made was saying that I didn't think that spiritual healing could get to the root of peoples problems but I have now made a complete turnaround in my opinion because last Wednesday I went to see an energy healer called Master Master Yap Soon-Yeong who is a Buddhist/Taoist full time energy healer who was in England for a few days and had a one hour session with him. I only really went as a last resort because I had read a number of the books associated with his work and wanted to meet him in person to see if he was any different to the dozens of other energy healers down the years, but thankfully it has proven to be one of the best decisions I have ever made because somehow he has changed me on a deep level and everything seems different since my session. All I had to do is lie down on a table and place my mind on my feet while he stood above me and did what he does, then after a while I experienced a number of big muscle jerks and tensions loosening around my shoulders and neck, then I felt a wave of fear pass down my body into the lower part then it was gone.

I waited a week before making this post because I wanted to see how much of it was just placebo or temporary but since that day things have been shifting every day with powerful vivid dreams every night, im not 100% (I cant expect that after just one hour session) but he has changed me somewhere deep its hard to explain and he has also shown me the way to health by giving me an exercise I can do on my own to further my own healing and also the understanding that health will never be found in the head but only through bringing your consciousness back to the body through exercises which bring about a "let go" or "non doing" of the mind. The only way to really relax and open the energy channels to bring health is to have a method which brings you out of the head because trying to relax with the mind only brings more stress so you have to find a way to place your consciousness in the body. What is very strange since the session is that I cant watch tv much anymore especially anything violent and I like to keep things much cleaner than I used too which probably sounds very weird but its weird for me too  I will have to see in the coming weeks what happens and if things keep shifting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

What a wonderful opportunity to have healing with a buddhist master Pablo,i didnt know you were in the uk either i thought you were in australia or somthing though goodness knows why i presumed that......Ive only had one reiki session and I beleive thats whats triggered the shift in me ,so its possible after one session.Im really glad you benifited from it.Alot of people tend to think the energy healing session ends once the treatment tables been folded away ,but it doesnt.After my session the knowledge came to me that our body decides where to send the energy,and how to utilize it effectivley.This energy removes blocks like fear because its pure energy it doesnt have time for us to block it with ego structures....therefore it spontaniously does its job.I also realised that awareness resides within the body like yourself and I had a problem with my left side[chest area] beccause I had pulled my energy to close to my body for protection and because i have been holding issues there where my awareness did not want to go,once i put my full awareness there I found the issues incidently and have worked on them.........thats where energy healing leads to after the tabel has been folded down......also the thing about keeping things clean ,doesnt sound weird at all......the world around us is an extension of ourselve....i cleaned my kitchen cupboards and drawers all out the day after my session...as we de clutter our mind and body we also want to decluter our home....

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool! So what types of things do you suggest for bring your conciousness to the body? I'm going to start exercising this week. If I'm not too lazy :lol:


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow quick replies it usually takes days to get action round here. What you say makes a lot of sense Spirit our energy does have a great deal of intelligence and like you say once our ego structures stop resisting it can return to its proper place in the body but it takes time to reorganise itself after a change, also what you say about the cleaning thing sounds right but its strange because I have been messy literally all of my life but now all of a sudden I want everything cleared up and in its propper place, my mother will be so proud  
I have problems with my left side too, I feel a lot of tension on the left side and I often find myself subconsciously tucking my left hand a leg under my body when sitting or in bed, I have been trying some left handed journalling to try to communicate with it which has had some results.

For the exercises sweetypie I have been given one particular one called "my happy body" but Master Yap teaches a number of simple healing exercises for healing but you would have to go to a class or get a book and video to learn them, I dont think most normal exercises will do the trick because the exercises he teaches are qigong exercises which flush your energy away from your head and switch off the thinking process, but its worth looking into it if you can.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

he has a few other funny ones like "The Gibbon" where you have to make your body like a monkeys  im not allowed to do that one yet though


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Pablo. My room is a mess I've decided to throw out everything that doesn't serve me day to day. I'll keep my dvds and games and the rest that isn't clothes, make up etc... goes.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Pablo!....I haven't even read your whole post yet I'm too excited. Congratulations on finding yourself!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

sweetypie said:


> Cool! So what types of things do you suggest for bring your conciousness to the body? I'm going to start exercising this week. If I'm not too lazy :lol:


Your body is consciousness awaiting your realisation of that.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Sounds awesome Pablo


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I have been to many spiritual energy healers in the past including the more common ones like reiki and polarity therapy you get in most towns as well as the more expensive high profile London ones but none of them compare to Master Yap in terms of effectiveness. My understanding is that the majority of typical energy healers are working along similar principles of trying to clear the energy channels or chakras usually by channeling pure love energy through the blocked areas in a persons body, but Master Yap works differently in that he isn't trying to add any energy to your body or channel anything into you, rather he works with the principles that you have to move your energy downwards away from the head towards the navel or dan-tien area, he has discovered that if energy is moved into this area then it is changed and he calls the area a karma burner because of the way it purifies debased energy in the body, then as your consciousness is brought down into the body its own intelligence goes to work repairing itself without the mind and ego interfering which often results in massive physical jerks and outbursts as energy is freed and karma is released.

He teaches completley different qigong methods from anybody else because the whole focus is on the absence of strength and the de-emphasising of intention and his meditation is also completely different from any other Buddhist form I have ever found because as your consciousness returns to your body and it starts to repair itself you start to have massive physical reactions where your arms and limbs start jerking and flailing about and some people even starting spinning around. This may sound strange to some people who expect Buddhist meditation to be still and quiet and if you were to witness it without any prior knowledge it would probably look like a bunch of people collectively having a fit, but it is your bodies way of naturally getting rid of tension to spontaniously physically release it, you just need the techniques to get you out of your head in order for your bodies intelligence to take over the healing process. Nothing done with your thinking mind will heal you because it is your thinking mind which prevents your body from healing itself, it is your harmonious mind which is located in your body which innately knows what to do, all it needs is the opportunity.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah Absolutly...IE;The ego mind gets in the way with ego structures...etc...whereas we all have innate healing within us...we are all already healed ,it is only the illusion of good or bad or perceiving the world as imperfect that causes illness within the body..the body knows how to heal itself already....just as nature does....I have a good affirmation that I say regularly..."When "I" let go everything works out perfectly",We obstruct our bodys healing process with worry and thinking "about" it....when we do that we grasp at our energy so that it can not flow as it should...holding on in our mind is like a closed fist only when we open our fist can we receive what we need.....

When I had reiki the major things that I remember was feeling blissful and not being able to stop smiling when she was working on my crown chakra.........pulses of energy flowing through me in waves which made me feel like somone was lifting me into the air ...and I did experience some jerking but mostly after the session had ended later that evening and I also experienced alot of dark energy coming out which I didnt interfere with because I realised that it my interference -my need to control-had created obstruction in the first place.....I just had this sence of "just let go" .
I beleive that just as when you sweep a dusty floor all the dust flys up ,so when reiki energy is channeled into somone ,it sweeps all the negetive energy out and that can be painful......and thats exactly similar to how padmasambhava -buddha after gautama- desribes karmic pufifying...you clean somthing but all the dust is unsettled...
The real work began long after the session......
I think your healer Pablo is refering to the fire in the belly where mystic heat is generated etc.... a fire that burns but its creative and destructive...simulationously.I practice breathing into this area...there is a build up of prana which is why yogis have pot bellys sometimes...though i would like to know more about this.

You had healing with a buddhist master ,im a little jealous lol And I read you have a buddhist therepist ,you obviously have very good karma and previously acumulated karmic merit.... 

Take care 
Namaste
Spirit.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Its like one of Acharn Chah's sayings: ".. if you let go a little, you will have a little peace; if you let go a lot you have a lot of peace; if you let go completely, you will have complete peace." I like your fist analogy Spirit becuase that is exactly what it feels like to me, the fist is the tension in the body/mind so we dont need to add anything to ourselves to gain peace and health, rather we need to stop contracting and let go, but this cant be done using the thinking mind because the thinking mind is what causes the tension

I dont know if I have good karmic merit sometimes it doesn't feel like it thats for sure but it was strange how I found my therapist at exactly the right time and he was very knowledgeable in the areas I was looking at like Buddhism and Gurdjieff, although he isn't a typical passive Buddhist because he keeps encouraging me to get angry lol. I will have to look a little deeper into exactly what Master Yap says about the dan-tien area and get back to you because im the only person in the country working on easter Sunday  so I have to get to bed now


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

The teaching on anger seems to vary a lot from what I can gather, some Buddhists I have readd go as far as to say anger is a sin and others channel its energy but I often wonder how correct the area of non violence teaching is because I know sometimes when someone is bullying you the only thing that can be done is to use violence to get them to stop, for example im pretty sure the Buddhists in Vietnam dont take that teaching too seriously and they still have their own country as a result, whereas the Tibetan culture is being destroyed while they practice non violence, although that is obviously changing at the moment as everything seems to be going a bit crazy over there.

Coming back to the lower navel area apparently Master Yap sees this area slightly differently from many other traditions in that he sees the whole area below your belly button as important not just the dan-tien area, he says that when karma energy in the body gets activated there is an upsurge in energy in the body towards the head which gets manifested as physical tension, so his methods involve reversing this tendency by flushing the energy down towards that area which he calls the "palace of life". He says that when he has worked with healing comatose patients that they can be revived by working with the "palace of life" so in his mediatation and healing methods he brings the tension energy of a person through that purification area so it is cleansed and released, how all this really happens and what is really going on down there I dont know but he seems pretty sure about what he is saying.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Well done Spirit  If it's the right guy I'm going to buy the book.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes thats him, he certainly has a unique presence about him which is difficult to describe its like he is really light but not just in the physical sense, you can tell not just by his eyes but his posture and skin that he understands health and when he talks to you its like he is really communicating with you deeply even though he doesn't say that much. What initially appealed to me is that he is also just a normal guy in that he has a family and children and doesn't charge much for his healing (cost me ?30) and he heals people for about 10 hours every day.

There is a few books about him and CFQ most of them are written by his friend Prof Chok Hiew, that one from Tesco is quite good but if you want one with a bit more then this one is better http://www.amazon.com/Energy-Medicine-C ... 134&sr=1-2 although the meditation he describes in that book is not taught any longer as he no longer uses any mantra as his methods have evolved over the years. The books are good and give you a good understanding but I read the books a couple of years ago and it is only after meeting him and having a healing session recently that I have a somewhat understanding of what is required, the hard part is going to see him because he is only in England for about a week a year and spends most of his time in Malaysia, but I will try to find his schedule as he goes to Spain and a few other places.

I genuinely think there is something deep to his work and there is quite a lot on the web so I will try to find some more links,

edit: ive just been looking on Amazon and I think there is a new version of the book I mentioned coming out this year I will look for more details, its on Amazon and Blackwells as "Energy Medicine in Cosmic Freedom Qigong Healing: Qigong Healing Methods and Therapy: v. 2" so its the second volume of the other book although to be honest it could be ages until its in print so its probably not worth waiting for


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

It looks like he is in the USA and Canada in the coming months so if you fancy a holiday thats the place to go, he might be back in the UK in the summer as I think there is a retreat in the Lake District at some point so he might be available perhaps. If you get interested in his methods then there are trained instructors in the UK who teach his qigong and meditation methods, also it is possible to learn from books and video although its not ideal that way. The way it works is that there are levels to progress on so for beginners level one you are supposed to learn the basic movements called the "hexagram" which is a number of simple qigong movements as well as a few other complimentary movements, and do them for six months before going onto level 2 which involves learning a sitting and a standing meditation, then after a few years if all goes well you can move onto the higher levels which is becoming a healer yourself. I tried teaching myself but it didn't really work out but I now know more after my session what is required and it looks like it is the path im on for the future. There is a bit more info here about the way it progresses http://www.cfqmalaysia.com/index.php?op ... &Itemid=44 Let me know if you want any more info, I hope everything works out for you. I like to think that im exactly where im supposed to be also although I dont always believe it but I really hope its true, only time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Im still trying to come back into the world too, my issue is that I hate being around other people if I am angry, depressed or anxious because I dont want to bring other people down, so I isolate myslef a lot more than I should thinking that I can work on myself without my negative energy affecting other people, but then isolating myself just makes me worse which makes it harder to be around people which then makes me want to isolate myself even more, so its a downward cycle which is hard to break out from. I do work although mostly on my own and go out a bit but im still very cut off even when im with people.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

I think its natural to you to hate being around people if you are angry,depressed etc because as you said in your other post about anger you were not allowd to express anger as a child.This now can cause all sorts of fears to arise...ie;will people violate my bounderies....will people exploit me in vulnerable situations..if something happens ,will i be able to defend myself....will i be able to say how i feel...how will they react...ive invalidaterd my own feelings ,now others will do so...I can relate...I was abadnoned fopr expressing emotions.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Spirit said:


> I am digging out this post for a good reason Pablo,though i might not make much sence lol.Ive had several days of insightful meditation that im still trying digest so I may sound a little wacky or confusing.
> 
> Last night I was reading shantidevas bodhicaryavatara sutra,I got to the bit about reletive truth and absolute truth being indivisable and that absolute truth can not be found my the intellect,reletive truth is found with the intellect...but I saw a connection there between the two truths and how my mind works..My mind then for some reason went to the heart sutra and I remembered the buddha saying "form is emptiness and emptiness is form...emptiness does not differ from form..etc....Then all of a sudden I remembered you telling me other day that Master yap said that his whole technique could be found in the heart sutra,how nice of you to pop into my head at 3 am lol  Anyway It suddenly all made sence.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your lying awake thinking about me :mrgreen: no seriously I am learning a great deal from your posts especially about the Buddhist nature of emptyness and how that relates to everything because I had been really struggling with that concept. Master Yap's technique supposedly can lead to liberation but it is more of a gradual process of lighting up the body and freeing off karma with the first stage clearing off any disharmony or disease from the body, but what you say about it transcending the duality of mind , body and spirit is true as the technique is to bring your awareness/spirit/lifeforce down into the body and reside there in peace and when you are in the body you are no longer in the mind so everything just exists as it is so it is empty, but you exist as form and experience form but the form is empty when you reside in the body so you experience the mind with detachment so there is no "why" everything simply exists without attachment or aversion.

When you first go into the non duality of your body you will experience tensions throughout and later as you progress those tensions can be felt and seen as debased energy dark cloud formations within the body which are also the seeds of disease and discomfort, but by doing cfq you connect with the deepest part of your consciousness and bring in pure heart light which gradually dissolves and dilutes these karmic forces using a form of pure Metta energy, so it is a cumilative process because the more you free your body of the debased energy the more your heart is free, but its not something you do rather it is a non doing "wu wei" where you let whatever is happening happen and you soon learn and interference by you is a hindrance. Master Yap likens his technique as switiching off the imagination light of the mind to awaken the light of the sleeping body, so its like there are two switches the light of the mind or the light of the body and when you switch to the body you are no longer constrained by the minds repression so the body starts to physically throw out all the coiled-up strength, pent up emotions and releases the twisted entrapped muscles by external physical movements like jerks and vibrations, I have spoken to some long term practitioners who said that they started doing all sorts of stuff like spinning around and rolling about on the floor as their karma was released and many experienced old scars and injuries flare up then all trace would leave from their bodies, then later after a few years of practice they would go through large amounts of pain in their joints and bones as their whole bodies and posture were re-aligning into an optimum state which is known in Toaism as the "bone crunching" stage. As the dark cluds are thrown out of the body then they turn into images, shapes and colours before they are let go then it is possible to experience the body as light as gradually the different areas are lit up and your whole body begins to wake up and it is said that once this stage is advanced you can experience your organs light up with different base colours and you can experience a tower of light shine up from you towards the sky, but it is all done with the spirit of detachment and presence so it is empty and pure.

I should say that I am nowhere near reaching any of this stuff at the moment as I am just on the complete basic exercise of loosening off the most serious blockages so most of what I have written here is from the books and other peoples expereinces but from what I have learned so far and from meeting master Yap and from the more expereinced students I have contacted I see no reason to doubt any of it and I have personally experienced the pleasure of bringing my spirit out of my head and into my body and just doing this once illuminates a great deal.



> I do the medicine buddha practice nightly in the early hours of every morning.[great time to meditate]
> I first do the basic deity practice where I visualise the medicine buddha at my crown and then say "Your body is the colour of lapis lazuli ,you dispel the disease of sickness of all sentient beings,your retinue of eight bodhisattvas surrounds you ,I pray and pay homage to the lord who holds the precious medicine." I then say his mantra a 108 times whilst visualising that clear light and golden nectar flow from his heart through my crown and through my body.thus blessing me.To finish I say "May the many beings who are sick quickly be frred from sickness,may all the diseases of beings never arise again.That is the short version.This is the only deity practice in tibetan buddhism where you dont need to go and get a enpowerment to do the practice,the buddha said that anyone can do it because it was around in his time and that many beings would need this practice in the future.It has the buddhas blessing.
> 
> Visualising deitys can be seen as conceptual but if you realise that those perceptions are also empty of self[as it also points out in the heart sutra] you can then see that at the very moment of doing the practice that you do infact become the medicine buddha......form does not differ from emptiness it says in the heart sutra...and the same goes for feelings,impulses,perceptions etc-it says in the heart sutra...So when we do those practices we are abiding in emptiness and the ego mind can not possibly interfere if we do it correctly because are abiding in a state of non duality.When we abide in that state we are not seperate to other beings...it is all there here and now ,which is why the pain and suffering of others can be liberated through our practice and with enough practice the entry into the bodhisattva path can be found there.
> ...


I had looked into the tantra teachings of visualising deities but like you say you need an empowerment in order to do most of them without them making you go insane, I read a book about one guy who did the tantra visualsinsg deity teachings on anger and sex and he said that he had a long period of dreams and imaginations where his mind produced all sort of intense disturbing fantasies but after they subsided he found that his sexual and anger energy was much purer and more under his control so I was impressed by their power, so maybe I should look into getting a helping hand from the Medicine Buddha because I could do with some medicine at the moment and if you dont need an empowerment it cant be too risky, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

I made a mistake ,the medicine buddha practice is not the only one can be practiced without a enpowerment.

Cut and pasted.
*Very definitely, all the practices given in the Sutras have the full blessing of the Buddha and therefore can be practiced if one has the aspiration to do so. Such practices include those of the noble Chenrezig and of the mother of the buddhas, Green Tara. Naturally, whenever it is possible for you to take the vajrayana initiation of Chenrezig or Green Tara, you are encouraged to do so." *

metta
Spirit


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Spirit said:


> I made a mistake ,the medicine buddha practice is not the only one can be practiced without a enpowerment.
> 
> Cut and pasted.
> *Very definitely, all the practices given in the Sutras have the full blessing of the Buddha and therefore can be practiced if one has the aspiration to do so. Such practices include those of the noble Chenrezig and of the mother of the buddhas, Green Tara. Naturally, whenever it is possible for you to take the vajrayana initiation of Chenrezig or Green Tara, you are encouraged to do so." *
> ...


What is the difference between an enpowerment and an initiation? I thought they were the same thing


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

I beleive they are the same thing also Pablo.In some practices/traditions a more elaborate ritual is used to initiate someone ,either way the enpowerment is given.It is also possible to receive the enpowerment and blessings of cirtain deitys in dreams and such like,as we discussed before.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

But wouldn't that make it dangerous to practice the Chenrezig and the Green Tara practice without being formally initiated? I thought that was the reason why the practices have largely been kept secret so they cant be distorted because when done incorrectly they could do more harm then good, I know its the degenerate age which requires drastic measures but still I would be concerned to do any of these without being properly prescribed them by someone who knows from a lineage because they are probably the most powerful of the teachings so you would really be delving into difficult parts of your psyche


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Pablo said:


> But wouldn't that make it dangerous to practice the Chenrezig and the Green Tara practice without being formally initiated? I thought that was the reason why the practices have largely been kept secret so they cant be distorted because when done incorrectly they could do more harm then good, I know its the degenerate age which requires drastic measures but still I would be concerned to do any of these without being properly prescribed them by someone who knows from a lineage because they are probably the most powerful of the teachings so you would really be delving into difficult parts of your psyche


If the practices are in the sutras then they arent secret,so therefore they are safe to practice,the practices that are in the sutras are safe.However I wouldnt advise anyone who hasnt got enough meditation experience to do these practices,a good insight and contiuous backdrop into emptiness is essential or else the ego mind will distort the practice and we will form wrong veiws.However it is safe even if not doing the formal practices to use the mantras of cirtain deitys[not all] and ask for protection etc from that deity.
There are sectret tantric teachings which could be harmful without initiation/enpowerment ,these require knowledge being passed on from a master to student through various means of transmition,mind or speech,written...each lineage has its own way of passing on the teachings.The nyingmar is a written tradition for instance with padmasambhavas written treasures being found,still today even.The secret teachings are ones such as vajradhara/creation and completion of the karma kagyu lineage...The practice of mahamudra,or dzogchen,the wrathful dharma protectors etc..the yogacharya tantric methods and teachings and the anutarayoga methods and teachings...and others.....,.
It was said that Charles Manson practiced the sectret tantric teachings without any grounding in wisdom/empiness and compassion and thats what caused him to go "insane" and murder.When they teach kill the causes of suffering they dont mean,your girlfreind because shes anoyed you ,they mean kill ego ideas.

If uncirtain it is quite acceptable to go and receive the enpowerment for a practice if you feel it necasary and it makes you feel safer.There are various enpowerment days held by various lineages around the country regulary,I am hoping to find a medicine buddha enpowerment.It is said practice will be much better after the enpowerment because you are also receiving the blessing of the master and his master etc....

As for me im not at all concerned about going insane,this mind has taken me to madness and back again.Especially when I first started practicing and my teacher was a "shkitzophrenic",i find a little madness beneficial now.  
If ever in fear of insanity at any point ,I can promise the padmasambhava mantra can save anyone from madness.
I know someone who appently went mad and then used this mantra,i also used it myself upon this knowledge.

Metta
Spirit.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Spirit said:


> [
> As for me im not at all concerned about going insane,this mind has taken me to madness and back again.Especially when I first started practicing and my teacher was a "shkitzophrenic",i find a little madness beneficial now.
> If ever in fear of insanity at any point ,I can promise the padmasambhava mantra can save anyone from madness.
> I know someone who appently went mad and then used this mantra,i also used it myself upon this knowledge.


When im on my own I dont care about going insane, but if im in a social setting if im honest I do everything I can to avoid coming across as insane infact I try so hard not to be insane that I probably come across as quite mad


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

...lol...cool ..I wouldnt mind if you acted mad.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I probably look completely mad while im doing my cfq qigong exercise because at the moment for some reason it is making me spontaneously laugh and grin, if anybody saw me sitting in a room on my own moving my arms and legs up and down while laughing for hours at a time id look like a right freak - hopefully that is going to pass soon because its a pretty weird reaction


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

sorry to hear your not feeling too good, if you need to talk or somebody to listen I will do my best, I cant say I will be be able to give you any good advice but I will listen without judging, your words helped me last week so I would like to return the favour if you need it.

I think when Master Yap talks of debased energy he is talking about all the stale energy in the body so all the energy which doesn't flow which is the cause if stiffness and body pains is debased energy , so basically all the non fluid energy within your system is debased which in most people is a huge amount of stuck energy including most of the subtle ego energy and blockages. I have heard that it can be experienced as dark black energy although I have no experience of that myself my experience if it is more a feeling of more compact tense energy rather than anything visual

Take care


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

...


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

Im looking for an extremley positive way to work out of these unessicary feelings. im starting to look into spiritual recovery, or just guidelines. My energy is all focused on my pain and dream-like feelings, and inside of me. Im looking to release myself and give something like this a try.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Spirit said:


> Hi Pablo.
> I dont want to soil this post with my emotional dirt. But thankyou ,thankyou for being the first person in my life to offer me a listening ear.I apreiciate it.I apreiciate your freindship,if im presuming we have one when we dont im sorry for assuming,I asume alot these days...Thing is when you start needing somone to talk to or start sharing your emotions ,people dump you quicker than you can say "hows your auntie"..in my experience,I dont want to lose another friend.
> 
> This might sound selfish ,but for weeks ive just wanted someone to talk to ,someone who who doesnt have any agendas,and I have noone.
> ...


I hope we are friends lol well I consider you my friend anyway. I dont think it is selfish at all to want somebody to talk to who doesn't have any agendas, that is what everybody wants and needs I think if they know it or not, but like you say finding somebody with absolutely no agenda is probably impossible but we have to look for the next best thing I suppose which are people who will give us respect and listen with an open heart, its like my therapist always says that "he is not completely clean" (I dont mean in the sense of dirt lol) which is that even professional therapists cant help but bring their own issues and agendas to their relationships even if they dont intend to but hopefully they are not so significant to destroy the therapy process, but I agree that most "normal" people run a mile when confronted with difficult emotions because they have not dealt with their own issues so it is too scary for them to be open to issues which they cant deal within themselves and also many people just dont know what to do because they have no emotional education wheras in reality all that is often required is for you to listen without even trying to help, but if you ever need to talk desperately Spirit pm me and I will do my best. I understand what you mean when you say you dont want to bring your shit emotions to people, that is how I feel with my friends I never talk to them about any of my emotional problems whatsoever even though they are the ones who I would like to the most because they probably care more than other people but I dont what them to run away from me, so I try to do it with therapy but then the therapist never gets close like a friend and it is always unnatural and unbalanced so you never really feel comfortable revealing and talking about your problems with them no matter how much you try, so its a difficult situation and its a pity that the rest of the world is not in a more emotionally healthy state so those people who are in a bad way can be helped up by those around them but unfortunately in reality most "normal" people are scared of those people with emotional issues so they back away from them and view them as different or "ill" and ignore that the problems even exist raqther than help them up and try to deal with the issues and try to ignore the fact that we are interconnected and that one person with problems affects everybody whether they like it or not


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

xxxphillixxx said:


> Im looking for an extremley positive way to work out of these unessicary feelings. im starting to look into spiritual recovery, or just guidelines. My energy is all focused on my pain and dream-like feelings, and inside of me. Im looking to release myself and give something like this a try.


If you are interested in this I can recommend CFQ Qigong taught by Master Yap Soon-Yeong, I dont know where you live xxxphillixxx but I think he is currently in Canada doing cancer and intense pain healing sessions http://www.cfqatlantic.ca/MasterYapSpec ... nsite.html but there are instructors throughout the world and it is possible to learn from dvd and books although its more difficult to really get it that way


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Left hand journaling is a process spoken about by a woman called Lucia Capacchione who believes that using your left hand to write and draw your feelings you have more access to your childhood feelings and states http://www.amazon.co.uk/Power-Your-Othe ... 018&sr=1-3 , it is something which I think does help you get in touch with feelings but I only did it for a while because I found it was making me worse because it is a sort of regression and was bringing out a lot of stuff but I was unsure if it was actually resolving any of the feelings, it is perhaps something I will try again later on when im in a more stable state when my judgement is better as to whether it is actually helpful or not.

The left side of the body is what its all about I think where all the complicated emotions come from, well it is for me anyway, the left side is where nearly all my tension is, I have a block in my left ankle too and something I have learned through cfq is that all of your tensions are interrelated and affect many different parts of your body, my main blockage is in the left neck and jaw but that blockage affects the whole left side. But to be honest I would try other methods like the recapitulation or cfq before this as they actually move you through your emotions as well as digging them up whereas the journalling may just dig them up and leave you charged up with nowhere to go with your emotions.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

If I was you if you are trying the recapitulation I would do the classes at the Shamanscave website and seeing as they are at about four in the morning it will give you somebody to chat to late night if you cant sleep, the people there are very freindly and most of them have healed from serious mental issues so they are non judgemental, there is a forum too once you have signed up. But I wouldn't take the recapitulation lightly as it brings up all sorts of buried emotions and brings up all sorts of stuff you are not aware of in yourself so it is important to know what you are doing because it is not an easy thing to learn and doing it incorrectly could leave you temporarily unstable, but by its nature it will make you feel worse and more unstable in the short term but once you have brought out the emotions and your energy has settled back into its proper place you will be more grounded and healthy. There are people there who have used the recap to heal themselves from the whole range of things like bipolar, GAD, anorexia etc etc. It is a very powerful shamanic tool though and the people there say that eventually you can use it to recap stuff like other peoples lives from their bones :shock: as well as other stuff, I have been doing it for some time now and im only beginning to get the gist of its scope and potential, it basically brings you the truth of situations and the truth about yourself which often isnt pleasant as you start to learn how much energy you waste through repeating the same patterns, through self pity and through defending your self importance.

As far as cfq goes I think it is probably the more grounding of the two and in general makes you feel good so for people who are unwell it is probably the lest risky of the two and more likley to be successful in healing, whats good is that it is a pure simple energy healing system which means that it is almost impossible for your ego to interfere with the process of healing, but it depends on your personality and temprement I suppose, I have been banging on how good these two are to loads of people for ages thinking that they are best techniques out there wondering why more people dont try them, but im starting to realise that they are the best for me and that doesn't mean that applies to everybody else as everybody needs to find what works for them individually so im going to stop trying to push them onto people, but I enjoy talking about them because I spend so much time doing them so if you want any information let me know


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Spirit said:


> I see your point,but maybe it can help to just release them.To tell the truth I know I said I thought the recapitulation process wasnt for me but ive been trying it the last two nights.It actually weirded me out a bit,and upset me[big wuss lol]...then when I tried to go to sleep last night/morning[lol] I had all these memories coming up spontaniously and a really weird memory that I didnt know I had.


Yeah that happens a lot, you are changing the entire makeup of your energy so it takes time after you have stopped doing it to settle so all sorts of memories pop up so it certainly can upset you, also it can make it difficult to sleep as you bring back and stir up your energy


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I dont think it will harm other people,it will change your relationships with other people which might piss off the people who feed off your energy and want to keep you stuck in unhealthy patterns but on the whole it will make you less harmful in the end. Cfq qigong is different from most other forms as it doesnt rely on breathing and is more about downward flushing and spontanious moving rather than pushing the qi through, I like to think most normal qigong is like a plumber flushing the pipes by pressuring through the blockages whereas cfq is like applying a subtle solvent to the blockages which is much more successful and less aggressive, but you probably dont know what im talking about now with my plumber anologies lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Well yeah your right in a way it is similar in that it does involve flushing energy but its about flushing downwards while "letting go" but you bring in pure energy to flush through the tension and debased energy like a solvent, Master Yap basically says that the solvent is pure energy which I think is described as pure metta non attaching energy. I think one way it is described is if you have a salt blockage in a pool of water the more pure non salty water you flush through the more dilute it becomes until the salt blockage collapses, which is the healing principle if you get what im saying? im not being too clear with the analogies tonight lol, other qigong just pushes through the blockages with pressure which can work but its not as affective for larger problems in my view. Basically the pure enrgy is love metta energy who=ich opens up the tension so it can be let go.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

What is good and unique about it is that it brings you directly into contact with your own issues and blockages but what it also does it that it brings in pure energy so it makes you feel good and positive while confronting your karma so it is more manageable and you are more able to to let it go and not be overwhemed by the very strong negative karma, whereas the majority other other methods for confronting your problems like psychotherapy etc can bring you into contact with your problems and karma issues but it is more difficult to not be overwhelmed and contract around them when they are brought up, which is why cfq has been used effectively for traumatised children and PTSD because it helps people let go of the dense negative energy trapped in the body which otherwise would be difficult to confront and let go of without the pure radiating effect of the metta energy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah thats it, not so sure about the football thing  but you really need to try it to get it as im still trying to get it myself as even though they are simple techniques doing nothing while doing something is one of the hardest things to do. I still think there are links to the Buddha though that even the CFQ teachers aren't aware of as I read a sutra from the sayings of the Buddha the other day which more or less described CFQ meditation perfectly, I cant say for sure that is what he was talking about but it sounded like it to me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Ive been thinking about this and I should say there is one difference between the two which is that the aim of Buddhism which they call right motive is to escape the cycle of rebirths or liberation and any other benefits like healing is secondary to that aim and is more of a bonus, whereas with CFQ the aim is primarily personal healing and then liberation or insight comes secondary.

But then again I suppose CFQ can be used with the "right motive" of liberation or it could be used with the bodhisattva path as once you develop your practice you can literally heal people of suffering in a way not many other people can and lead them to liberation so I guess it depends on the individual motive of the practitioner.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

I think the buddhist path first starts with healing and freeing oneself from suffering.
The bodhisattva path doesnt concern liberating a self from samsara,but all sentient beings with the focus on emptiness.

I agree the cfq can be used as the bodhisattva path..because of what you said about it being based on the heart sutra.The bodhisattva path is laid out very well in the heart sutra.

In buddhism means/motivation and insight are not seperate ,they kind of depend upon each other.Like the two truths of reletive and absolute.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Bsdsically its like this-many alternative therepies only deal with removing energy blocks in a physical way without any emotional counterpart.Many others deal only with the mental side of things....So the energy blocks are removed for a while but untill the person actually finds a way of healing the issues or applying a remedie to the issue/energy block then it will keep manifesting physically.If you only deal with either the emotional side of it or the mental side of it..the cycle keeps going and the issue still remains...Whereas what youre talking about deals with both at the same time in one go through realising the emptiness and non duality of mind and body.The non duality of physical/emotional/,mental issues...and it is that perceived duality and seperation which we build ego structures from which cause the blocks/suffering in the first place.
So uniting the mind[awareness] ,emotional[metta]and the physical in a unified state...brings about a perfect state of beings where true healing is possible.

inserts ;and of course this is just my opinion.

Namaste[needs to practice surendering and bowing down to others a bit more.]
Spirit.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Spirit said:


> inserts ;and of course this is just my opinion.


lol

Yes I agree the problem with a lot of therapies is that they only deal with one aspect of a person like physical manipulation, also many of them are slightly aggressive in a way because they are sort of forcing a change onto a person rather than letting the body deal with it like it knows how to given the opportunity. What all of them are trying to achieve I think is proper pure relaxation but out of everythig I have tried cfq is the only thing I think which can really achieve a full complete body relaxation where even your bones and joints have the potential to relax, because with cfq you bypass whats on the surface so that all of it whether it is pain, mental issue or emotional problem is energy just energy which can be sensed by you and let go by you. Once you get into it it gives you hope because you realise that all of your issues no matter what they are exist in you as energy tension patterns and once you have let go of some of that tension you realise that because all of your problems are simply energy/tension they can be let go too no matter what they are or how hopeless or severe they are.


----------

